# 2007 Jetta GLI Oil Change Help!



## zuff8887 (Mar 19, 2007)

Well....just bought the 2007 Jetta GLI in January and am at the 5,000 mile mark already. Neither me nor my hubby have eber owned a VW; in fact, we've only owned GM & Ford. So with that said, I am very happy with my VW and it's just a fun, zippy little car. We were told to change the oil about ebery 5,000 miles or so....That's where the problem comes in...
Everything is set up so completely different in the VW than our other cars and my hubby would like to change the oil. Does anyone have a link to provide or personal experience on the "how-to" to change the oil? We would greatly appreciate any help. We're off the the Nascar race in Brisol TN this weekend and are hoping to have the oil changed --the filer is being sent from the dealer any day. 
Thanks for any guidance!


----------



## LMHConcepts (May 28, 2006)

*Re: 2007 Jetta GLI Oil Change Help! (zuff8887)*

You know that if something goes wrong with your car that is engine related, and the dealership didnt change your oil, they could blame it on you, and void your warranty? Crappy, isnt it? Just a thought.


----------



## nightrider0001 (Mar 21, 2007)

its very Uber complicated and involves a few "nipples" and special tools, its really worth taking to someone to have it done


----------



## CaptainWonderful (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: 2007 Jetta GLI Oil Change Help! (zuff8887)*

2.0T
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2918689
2.5
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2570457
Both about the same, hope these help.
I've always changed my own oil too, these MKV's are not as hard as they seem, you just have to get used to doing them.


_Modified by CaptainWonderful at 12:11 AM 3-21-2007_


----------



## clklop1 (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: 2007 Jetta GLI Oil Change Help! (LMHConcepts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LMHConcepts* »_You know that if something goes wrong with your car that is engine related, and the dealership didnt change your oil, they could blame it on you, and void your warranty? 


not true......who told you THAT?


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 2007 Jetta GLI Oil Change Help! (clklop1)*

As long as you have receipts and records... the federal law, the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act covers a consumer from a manufacturer pulling that excuse.


----------

